# Ergo Auger Review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

From the latest of S2R is about the best pistol gun out there that you can't even buy yet!!!


----------



## stephenoday (Apr 13, 2017)

How many feet of cable does that thing do

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

stephenoday said:


> How many feet of cable does that thing do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I've used up to a 50' 5/16 cable. If drums were very slightly larger I think a 75' cable would work too. The weight with this design is not factor...not like with the pistol style (Super-Vee, K-45 etc...) since it has that kick stand to support it all. The latest demo video says it all:






.....if a child can gracefully demo the machine think of how easy it would be for an adult.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

gear junkie said:


> From the latest of S2R is about the best pistol gun out there that you can't even buy yet!!!



.....getting closer though; 2018 is the year you'll be able to get the Ergo-Auger and eliminate the back and arm strain that your old pistol grip and even junky cordless snakes cause. I'll keep you posted!


----------

